# [2010] vacation ownership group



## tedsgibson (Oct 2, 2010)

i need some help i normaly hang up on these people when they call but the call started out with them nearly quoting what i had said in a owner update earlier this year when i caught the sales man lying 
but this called segweyed in to they could have my retail reduced in price (i ma still paying) because of a settlement wyhndam had against them 
i am very leary i do like to look a gift horse in the mouth so to speak has anyone heard of this outfit called "vacation ownership group llc" i have looked around on the net but it is all good even the bbb gives them a a-


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 2, 2010)

There is a simple rule of thumb here - if they want an upfront fee - it's a scam.

Also, be very careful about sending anyone your private info.  

Ask them to send you all the info. in writing.


----------



## tedsgibson (Oct 2, 2010)

right i new about the money up front would most likly be a scam 

i do not ever give info out 

they claim they will send all the info out i have a call date with them next wedensday i am hoping to have my ducks in a row long before then


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 3, 2010)

StEp back - they called you ?

*scammer*


----------



## Jerry in NJ (Oct 3, 2010)

The only people that are going to help you with a timeshare are here on TUG.

If they called you it is a scam 99.999999 percent of the time. I would say a hundred percent but I an giving them the benefit of the doubt.

The BBB only has them listed since March and they already have had SIX complaints. They might of resolved them but that is a big red flag.

Most of the info on the web is from PR wire which any one can post to by paying for a subscription and the information is not verified.

So as previous Tuggers have answered, be very CAREFUL!

Jerry in NJ


----------



## siesta (Oct 3, 2010)

do yourself a favor, get on the federal do not call list if your not already on it.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 3, 2010)

They don't respect those laws (Do Not Call) any more than the state statutes they are breaking in their basic buusiness model.

The last one laughed when I mentioned it


----------



## Don (Oct 4, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> They don't respect those laws (Co Not Call) any more than the state statutes they are reaking in their basic buusiness model.
> 
> The last one laghed when I mentioned it


When I told one of them I was on the DNC list he laughed and said, "I don't care!"  
So now every time I get a call from a number with no name info, I search on line to find out who it is and I report them.  When enough complaints are filed, maybe something will be done.
This link will take you straight to the complaint page of the FTC site.
https://complaints.donotcall.gov/complaint/complaintcheck.aspx?panel=2


----------



## concerned owner (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey tedsgibson, I have the same question that you have they called me don't know how they got my number but they told me that they could reduce my debt or even help get rid of my timeshare for about 5400 dollars and within in 90-120 days i would no longer have to pay wyndham another dime so they say but i've been wanting to talk to anyone who has information regarding this matter don't get me wrong i would love to have my timeshare eliminated but i wan't to make sure its with someon who has my best interest in mind.  HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## siesta (Aug 18, 2011)

This thread is from almost a year ago. This company is most likely trying to scam you. If they are asking for money up front, that is usually a red flag.


----------



## concerned owner (Aug 18, 2011)

The BBB can't be trusted either fom my understanding they are a for profit organization.  One of the nightly news groups did an interview with them and asked them about several ratings that they have given nationaly known companies such as Disney World and Wolf gang puck a renowned chef. The only way you can good a A rating with them is to pay them and be a member with there business.  There even was a lady who had a C rating about her company and she called to see how she could get an A and they told her that if she paid them $400 some odd dollars then they would change her grade so she gave them her credit card information and then went back online and guess what yep she had an A so i can't trust anyone it seems like.


----------



## TimfromVirginia (Sep 23, 2011)

I received a call from Joe (don't remember his last name) from the VO Group. They / He is pushing hard to get me to write a letter stating what I was told by Wyndham and that he felt sure that the VO Group would pick up my case...and right THEY called me....


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 23, 2011)

TimfromVirginia said:


> I received a call from Joe (don't remember his last name) from the VO Group. They / He is pushing hard to get me to write a letter stating what I was told by Wyndham and that he felt sure that the VO Group would pick up my case...and right THEY called me....



Ask them to provide case number, jurisdication the case was filed in, parties to the cases cited for all timeshare cases they are involved in and the settlement documents Wyndham has signed that may cover you.  They should be more than willing to do all of this with the possable exception of the settlement agreements which may contain clauses that prevent disclosure.  It is public record and you could could get these documents from the appropriate court house.  I would have them send them to you because I am not a very trusting person.


----------



## pas0629 (Feb 15, 2012)

*The VO Group just opened their third office. They are now in three states with over 100 employees. 
  I checked out their info on Google Earth. I also noticed that they list their corporate officers on the website. I don't know of any scam company that could do that.
  After I waded through all the innuendo and gossip, the conclusion is that :

*
T*he VO Groupis legit, and it's about time there was somene that went to bat for the underdog!*

* *


----------



## RX8 (Feb 15, 2012)

pas0629 said:


> *The VO Group just opened their third office. They are now in three states with over 100 employees.
> I checked out their info on Google Earth. I also noticed that they list their corporate officers on the website. I don't know of any scam company that could do that.
> After I waded through all the innuendo and gossip, the conclusion is that :
> 
> ...




Yeah, and in baseball if you are going to bat for someone you are on the SAME TEAM.  It appears that YOU are on the same team as VO Group.


----------



## pas0629 (Feb 15, 2012)

Only if it's a good team!


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 27, 2012)

pas0629 said:


> *The VO Group just opened their third office. They are now in three states with over 100 employees. *
> *I checked out their info on Google Earth. I also noticed that they list their corporate officers on the website. I don't know of any scam company that could do that.*
> *After I waded through all the innuendo and gossip, the conclusion is that :*
> 
> ...


Smells like SHILL to me


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 27, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Smells like SHILL to me



I do not know, maybe I am old fashion, I think someone should be able to express and opionon without name calling.  I guess the underdog sometimes could use a hand, they are people to.  Mission Impossable?  Save the underdog?  

By the way, in the interest of full disclosure, do you rent timeshares or sell timeshares?


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 27, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I do not know, maybe I am old fashion, I think someone should be able to express and opinion without name calling. I guess the underdog sometimes could use a hand, they are people to. Mission Imposable? Save the underdog?
> 
> By the way, in the interest of full disclosure, do you rent timeshares or sell timeshares?


 
Not that I owe YOU the TIME of DAY

When I signed up for TUG I was a rentor of Timeshares for personal use, I believe I have stayed 4 weeks in Timeshares Rented.

On Occasion I have rented points from other owners as I was adjusting my Worldmark ownership to the correct size for my family situation. Based on a job situation I may have excess points this year and will become a rentor

I have rented a single week to a Marriott owner who posted looking for timeshare property in the California Wine Country the week of the Napa Marathon.

I sold a floating week through craigslist that I had purchased through eBay for essentially break even.

I do not participate in any active business within the timeshare industry.

After you linked to this thread I saw a newly arrived poster who showed up on that day just to tout another variation of the PCC company transferring ownership to an insolvent entity to leave the HOA's /Owners holding the bag of SHILL.

Guess I should add you back to the IGNORE LIST


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 27, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> ... After you linked to this thread I saw a newly arrived poster who showed up on that day just to tout another variation of the PCC company transferring ownership to an insolvent entity to leave the HOA's /Owners holding the bag of SHILL.
> 
> Guess I should add you back to the IGNORE LIST



Thanks for the info, sorry to disappoint you, I am not the postor nor do I have any idea who the poster you referred to is.  I think your guess would be a great idea.


----------



## sunny644 (May 20, 2012)

*Response to VO Group scam*



rrlongwell said:


> Thanks for the info, sorry to disappoint you, I am not the postor nor do I have any idea who the poster you referred to is.  I think your guess would be a great idea.



One of the owners was indicted by a  federal grand jury on 5/14/12 many counts of fraud and money laundering. The other owner and numerous employess are going before the grand jury 5/21/12. They have changed their name to VO Financial probably because VO Group arrests are all over the internet. DO NOT give them any money.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 20, 2012)

sunny644 said:


> One of the owners was indicted by a  federal grand jury on 5/14/12 many counts of fraud and money laundering. The other owner and numerous employess are going before the grand jury 5/21/12. They have changed their name to VO Financial probably because VO Group arrests are all over the internet. DO NOT give them any money.



http://www.justice.gov/usao/nj/Press/files/Lacerda, Ashley et al., Arraignment News Release.html

Another timeshare re-seller bits the dust.

"The investigation also revealed that in an attempt to cover up the scheme, the conspirators in most cases engaged in a “bait and switch” tactic by purchasing an additional timeshare in the victim’s name without the victim’s knowledge. The victim purportedly had assented to the purchase based on documents the VO Group previously emailed to the victim for signature even though the victim had been led to believe he or she was simply paying off the original timeshare mortgage."


----------



## sunny644 (Jun 9, 2012)

VO Group owners and employees charged with fraud are scheduled for a trial in Camden federal court on 11/26/12. The federal government is prosecuting them.


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 10, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Not that I owe YOU the TIME of DAY
> 
> When I signed up for TUG I was a rentor of Timeshares for personal use, I believe I have stayed 4 weeks in Timeshares Rented.
> 
> ...



But to get to the OP point, you are a troll, or otherwise miserable person looking for reasons to discount statements by others, IMHO, based upon how you dogged me for asking a question about a certificate I just got issued, as a newbie in the newbie thread, yet. And yet, you were WRONG there. You might be here. 

Why be so unpleasant and paranoid? Is life really that awful for you that you need to mistrust the intentions of mostly everyone? Even when proven wrong??? I wish you luck in securing a more peaceful existence, and perhaps, letting others be a bit more.


----------

